# Buffer trails



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

We see it all the time Nice pictures of 50/50 shots with the halogen light and they are crystal clear but the the next day the sun comes out and the car has marring all over it.. So my question is what light is best other than the sun to see the marring that you get from not breaking down the polish properly or a pad that has marked the panels. I dont want to spend hundreds on a sun gun either...

Will a brighter halogen light help or a fluorescent tube strip light ???? 

TIA


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

You can look make your own DIY Sun gun they have posted up here a guide of how to build or a Lensar P7 is a good torch to spot defects.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Mad Ad said:


> You can look make your own DIY Sun gun they have posted up here a guide of how to build or a Lensar P7 is a good torch to spot defects.


Its not really the defects I want too spot as swirls maybe all gone under normal halogen light and led tourch and street lights but on a sunny day you can see buffer trails. Is there a cheap way of seeing them with artificial light sorces or is there tell tail signs???? i need too look for. and as my original question what light is best ... other than the sun


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Exactly what buffer and compounds/pads are you using?


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Junkman2008 said:


> Exactly what buffer and compounds/pads are you using?


milwakie rotary and 3m range of polish fcp & uf... pads green 3m and blue


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

The Milwaukee rotary and that aggressive 3M compound is your culprit. You're running it too fast with too aggressive of a compound. That will create buffing holograms every time. Do you have access to a orbital to do your finishing with?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

When you do the initial polish give the pannel an IPA wipe down. It's possible the paint will look good undar any light source as the polish is working almost like a glaze....which then drops back and you set the trails which were hidden before.


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

You simply need a powerful led flahlight to see holograms or buffer trails. They are not visible under halogen work lights. I hate how so many "detailers" don't put any effort into checking the finish properly.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Brinkman is a good light source. Your right though halogens really dont highlight everything.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

What car are you working on? 

Is it the one in your profile picture? If so, it's micromarring you're seeing: too aggressive a compound, very soft paint, probably better with a DA rather than a rotary.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

John @ PB said:


> What car are you working on?
> 
> Is it the one in your profile picture? If so, it's micromarring you're seeing: too aggressive a compound, very soft paint, probably better with a DA rather than a rotary.


I agree.


----------

